# archivers/freeze port deleted but is needed by amavisd-new



## ydnarewor (Oct 4, 2018)

Tried to do my usual today,
`freebsd-update fetch;freebsd-update install`
`portsnap fetch; portsnap update`
`portmaster portmaster`
`portmaster -a`
Everything was going along swell until the last step.

===>>> The archivers/freeze port has been deleted: Has expired: unknown license
===>>> Aborting update

Only issue with deleting the port is that it is required by amavisd-new-2.11.0_3,1 and running 'make config' for the amavisd-new port didn't seem to have a switch to remove the dependency.  Any suggestions? Oh yeah, I did check UPDATING but there was no mention of the removal. FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p4 (GENERIC) #0: Thu Sep 27 08:16:24 UTC 2018


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2018)

ydnarewor said:


> Only issue with deleting the port is that it is required by amavisd-new-2.11.0_3,1


It doesn't: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=477373


----------



## ydnarewor (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks. Didn't think to run
`portmaster amavisd-new`
`pkg delete freeze`

to see if that would fix the issue. It's always the simple things that trip me up 

Thanks again! FreeBSD and it's support ROCK!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2018)

After updating amavisd-new you should run pkg-autoremove(8). This will remove any 'dangling' dependencies that aren't needed any more.


----------

